# [SATA] problème détection de disque dur ich9r/p5k premium

## homer242

Bonjour,

Voilà depuis hier que je cherche à installer une gentoo tout neuve sur mon pc tout neuf (et apparement mon pc est trop neuf :s).

Quelques briques de mon pc:

 - p5k premium wifi ap

 - core 2 duo 6775

Donc hier après midi, ayant la crève et aucune envie de sortir pendant 2 jours, je télécharge et grave un cd d'installation gentoo 2007.0. Tout semblait prometteur, ce n'était pas ma 1ère installation de gentoo et je me voyais déjà dimanche après midi en train de compiler fièrement le tout dernier openoffice en seulement une 1/2 journée  :Very Happy: 

1ère erreur: je télécharge le cd ia64 croyant que c'était le cd d'installation pour les architectures 64 bits autres qu'amd. Après 2 cd-r et quelques minutes de "ptain non di diou de carte de merde!", on me dit sur irc qu'il faut prendre le cd d'installation amd64.

2ème erreur: alors je grave tout heureux cette nouvelle iso (3ème cdr) en pensant à ... heu ... aux nichons de ma voisine, bon là n'est pas le sujet !!! je redémarre avec ce cd et pouf, ça marche ! j'ai un shell ! huhu !! bon aller je commence à voir si mon réseau est monté (oh ouai qu'elle est bien montée ! heuuuu ) et je tape machinalement un "fdisk -l" pour voir mes partitions. Et là rien ! snif ! rien de rien ! je tape calmement "dmesg" dans ma console pour voir ce qu'il en retourne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "ata2: ...machine bidule... exception Emask..." (désolé pas retenue tous les messages d'erreurs que j'ai eu depuis 2 jours)
> 
> 

 

bon un petit surf sur google ... euh sur internet, 2 ou 3 "hi, i have a problem linux world" sur irc et apparement faut bidouiller un peu les options du bios. Que neni, je teste:

 - mode ahci (pas d'amélioration)

 - mode ide, sata compatible (pas d'amélioration)

bon resurf sur google, pouet pouet sur irc, je décide de graver le tout dernier debian qui devrait avoir un kernel un peu plus récent sur son cd d'installation. 4ème cd-r et rebelotte, même problème !

Bon peut être pas assez récent (certains parlent de problème de ce type résolue avec un kernel récent). Je télécharge knoppix, 5ème cd-r, je boot et merde, pareil !! agreneuneu !!! j'aurais jamais pensé que c'était la galère linux avec les nouveaux matériels  :Sad: 

Pas loin de 01h00 du mat', déjà mangé une dizaine de clémentine, bu plus qu'il n'en faut (et en plus c'était que de l'eau !!) un petit sleep me ferait du bien !

Le matin, je trouve un lien vers des cd d'installation gentoo bien plus récent (http://weboperative.com/gentoo/downloads/livecds/custom/). De novembre !!! ah ça doit le 2.6.23, oh victoire !!! soit loué ange saint patrick, je me saoulerais en ton nom pour cette iso !! donc 6ème cd-r, je boot et ..... olàààà raclure de bidet de chipset sata de merde ! va te faire téter l'oeil ! tu vas cracher du binaire `spèce d'étron de brocanausore !!! !!!!!!!!!!!!! Je vois des erreurs avant d'arriver sur le shell :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ata4: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed
> 
> ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4060000 action 0x2 frozen
> ...

 

olà ça se présente mal ! un petit "fdisk -l" histoire de se faire du mal.. oh petit miracle, je vois mes partoches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh cool !!!! bon le seul problème, c'est que je me fait flooder de ces deux messages d'erreurs çi dessus sur toutes les consoles et toutes les secondes  :Sad:  donc impossible de faire quoi que ça soit et pis y'a surement un truc qui va pas marcher ...)

Donc je suis à ce point. Vous avez des idées pour résoudre ce SATAné problème ??Last edited by homer242 on Sun Nov 11, 2007 7:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## marmotton

Bonjour,

J'ai une gigabyte P35 ds3p qui a le même chipset que ta carte mère, donc a priori les mêmes problème potentiels.

Je n'ai pas eu de problème avec le SATA lors de l'installation, j'avais utilisé un liveCD Ubuntu 7.04 (tu peux essayer aussi, ca ne fera jamais qu'un cdr de brulé en plus.....).

Par contre, comme pour la DS3P, ta carte mère à 2 "contrôleurs" SATA : le chipset (ICH9 ou 9R) et une puce jMicron (qui apporte le PATA mais aussi 2 ports SATA supplémentaires - les 2 noirs sur la asus je suppose), donc tu peux essayer sur des connecteurs de ces deux contrôleurs (personnellement j'utilise le Intel)

Enfin, pour les options dans le BIOS, elles doivent être disponible pour les 2 contrôleurs (jMicron/ICH9) [Je ne sais pas comment elles sont sur la Asus mais il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit différent de la Gigabyte] , donc fais attention quand tu les changes il  faut savoir a quel contrôleur elles s'appliquent.

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## homer242

c'est fait geekounet.

ok marmotton, je vais tester le livecd d'ubuntu ce soir, sait-on jamais ... je vais aussi regarder de plus prêt toutes les options de mon bios ! histoire de faire les choses proprements ^^

----------

## marmotton

Et tu peux aussi essayer de changer de port SATA si tu ne l'a pas encore fait (l'histoire avec les différents contrôleurs).

Bon courage!

----------

## Etinin

Excusez mon mauvais français  :Embarassed: 

J'ai un problème trés similaire avec ma P5k Deluxe (c'est à peu prés la même chose que la P5k Premium).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-601109-highlight-.html (en anglais)

Je n'ai pas trouvé la solution, mais je pense que la raison est que le chipset JMicron est mauvais. Ce chipset est seulement pour SATA-on-the-go et PATA, ce n'est pas vraiment un chipset SATA générique, tout du moins sur l'Asus.

EDIT:

Confirmé, il n'y a pas d'erreurs quand le JMicron est disactivé dans le SETUP. Le problème est que tous les ports PATA sont desactivés quand je desactive le JMicron.Last edited by Etinin on Fri Jan 04, 2008 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## homer242

ah ça j'ai pas testé de désactiver les ports Jmicron, je vais tester ça ce week end (et ouaip je ne suis pas chez moi pendant la semaine  :Sad: )

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Tu pourrais poster le resultat d'un lspci stp ?

qu'on voit un peu de quoi on parle...

J'ai une P5B deluxe de chez ASUS, j'ai 6 ports SATA pilotés par le ICH8R , deux autres + le port IDE par le JMicron .

J'ai installé ma gentoo en decembre dernier avec ce livecd

avec les ports configurés en SATA "enhanced" branchés sur le ICH8R.le Jmicron n'etait pas supporté a l'epoque par le livecd, et je ne crois pas qu'il y ai eu de ré-edition depuis ( si ?)

Merci a toi kernelOfTruth.

je viens juste de controller ta mobo , c'est du ICH9R....

Je crois ( !!! ) que c'est supporté par le kernel donc c'est a priori bon, mais tu ne parles pas de tes disques , quelle interface ? sur quels ports ?

Je te laisse verifier , je peux pas mettre plus d'infos, je suis sous l'os innommable ( shame on me ) mais j'ai des circonstances attenuantes , je teste "the witcher" ( d'la balle  :Razz:  )

----------

## homer242

Salut,

Je posterais un lspci ce week end !

Ouaip du ICH9R, normalement c'est supporté ^^ J'ai branché mes 3 disques durs SATA sur les ports SATA1, SATA2 et SATA5 (je crois bien) et s'est configuré par défaut sur "SATA enhanced" dans le bios.

----------

## homer242

plop, bon j'ai essayé de désactiver le chipset jmicron, le problème c'est que ce chipset contrôle aussi les ports IDE donc plus de lecteur CD :s

j'ai oublié le lspci, je le ferais un de ces jours  :Razz:  là j'ai mal à la tête  :Confused: 

----------

## galevsky

Bonjour,

même soucy ici avec un DD sata sur une P5K..... device pas reconnu, enhanced ainsi qu'en compatible..... et même si je coupe le controleur JMicron, mon ancienne debian n'est pas capable de trouver la partoch' de boot....

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Gal'

----------

## galevsky

v2.6.23 est la voie des sages   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## homer242

ah, je n'ai pas testé depuis :s j'ai été plutôt occupé et je me suis dit que j'allais attendre un nouveau noyau  :Smile:  je testerais le 2.6.23 alors !

----------

## Bio

Moralité : acheter des cd-rw  :Wink: 

Sérieusement pour installer sur ma P5K j'ai tout d'abord mis le SATA en mode compatible via le bios. Puis installé le système minimal grâce au liveCD qui voyait mes disques en tant que HDx et pas SDx. Je configure tout comme s'il s'agissait de SATA (fstab etc). Puis en rebootant après l'install je remet le bon mode SATA dans le bios et ça fonctionne.

J'ai juste eu un petit problème avec mon kernel, je n'avais pas activé tous les bons drivers :

```

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

```

Bien activer les drivers suivants (kernel 2.6.23)

```

Device drivers --->

     Serial ATA and Parallel ATA --->

          [*] Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA Support

          [*] JMicron PATA support

```

----------

## dapsaille

Hahahahahahahah

Hors sujet mais homer242 tu m'as bien fait marrer typiquement le genre de discours que je tient vis à vis de mon matos.

----------

## Pixys

Bonsoir, j'ai une P5B comme ryo-san j'ai fais mon installe avec le SystemRescueCd ici la version actuelle (0.4.2) possède le noyau 2.6.23.08 avec support reiser4 (pour ceux qui aiment).

@+

----------

## darkangel92

Huumm zarbi ton affaire. Moi j'ai une P35 DS4 Rev 2.0 avec un kernel 2.6.21-r4 et pas de souci avec mon DD en SATA. j'ai un chipset ICH9R aussi dessus jmicron

----------

## d2_racing

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> Huumm zarbi ton affaire. Moi j'ai une P35 DS4 Rev 2.0 avec un kernel 2.6.21-r4 et pas de souci avec mon DD en SATA. j'ai un chipset ICH9R aussi dessus jmicron

 

Tu as pris quel liveCD pour installer ton ordi ?

Peux-tu faire un lspci toi aussi s.v.p...

----------

## homer242

Voilà un petit quote de mon lspci avec le dernier system rescue cd :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@sysresccd /root % lspci          
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

Je vois bien mes disques et pas de message d'erreur ou de warning à répétition  :Smile:  vive le 2.6.23 !  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, on est toujours mieux de booter avec le kernel le plus récent possible  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

Je conseille aussi l'utilisation du sysrescuecd. J'ai aussi acheté une machine la semaine dernière et c'etait les 2 cartes réseaux qui etait pas/mal gerées par un noyau inferieur à 2.6.23.

Enfin bref, y a toujours plus de chances que ça fonctionne avec ce livecd vu que c'est le dernier mis à jour des livecd connus.

Y a juste le pb que pppoe est pas geré. Prevoir un bidouillage de votre lan si vous en avez besoin.

----------

## d2_racing

sysrescueCD, on parle bien du LiveCD à partir d'un kernel Gentoo, et je pense même que ce LiveCD vient avec PartiImage...alors pourquoi s'en passer  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> sysrescueCD, on parle bien du LiveCD à partir d'un kernel Gentoo, et je pense même que ce LiveCD vient avec PartiImage...alors pourquoi s'en passer 

 

Oui oui c'et ça.   :Wink: 

----------

## rvork

Bonjour à tous,

Je tourne sur une P5K Premium, et j'ai un probleme similaire sur mes disques SATA.

Comme çà fait deux jours que je bidouille et que çà fonctionne toujours pas, j'aimerai juste savoir si qqn peut me dire ce que j'ai cru avoir compris est correct :

-Plugger les disques sur les port ICH9R

-Désactiver JMicron dans le bios

-Activer le SATA enhanced, mode AHCI

-Compiler le dernier noyau avec les modules qui vont bien pour le support du ICH9R

Voilà, je vais tenter çà demain, et j'espere que çà marcherapareque je commence à devenir fou ...

J'aimerai savoir si je dis des conneries donc ...

Merci à tous !

----------

## Pixys

... et utiliser le SysrescueCD ?

----------

